# Shopping Spreeeeee



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't go to the shops much because i am not a fan of crowds but today i went out with mum and spoilt myself silly.

I got a whole new wardrobe including 2 new pairs of shoes (one being a sweet pair of leather boots!) some perfume and a video game. 

I am sure i wil be all mg: when i count up the receipts but i used money from my savings, not going into debt or anything. My mortgage does a good job of keeping me in line money wise 

It was good fun and i am well prepared for winter!

Anyway, that was all


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 7, 2010)

I am glad you had fun spoiling yourself  It is always good to get the sales at the end of the seasons you don't feel as guilty spending money i find. I bought me an old broach from antique stand it is beautiful and bought my twin one as well for our birthday she likes the cameos.  Nice to see you getting out and having fun with you mom take care


----------



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hehe yeah sales are always good but unfortunately everything i liked was full price :lol:

I'm glad you bought something for your sister and yourself :2thumbs:


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2010)

That sounds like fun Domo. I am not much of a shopper, but once in a while it is a blast to just treat yourself. It is especially good if you can do it without going into debt.:2thumbs:

I forgot that winter is coming up for you, we are just about done (I think). 

Enjoy your new acquisitions.


----------



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

Surprisingly enough, clothes shopping is one of my most hated things :lol:

I originally went to the shops to buy a video game and a new phone and when we got there mum said that i should look at getting some new clothes because the ones i had looked old.

Anyway for once there were some clothes out that i didn't mind. So i figured, why not?

And yep summer is officially over. Our winter obviously doesn't compare to our Canadian friends here


----------



## Banned (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm with you on clothes shopping, Domo.  I can't think of anything I despise more.  I'm really bad for going for one thing and coming home with far more than I need.  

Sales are always wonderful though, and eventually the time does come when we all need new clothes.  And good for you for not going into debt...that's wonderful and makes the purchases feel even better!


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to say that I really hate clothes shopping too! It just isn't fun for me. Buying books, hobby stuff, heck even office supplies is much more fun to me. But, once in a while you realize that it is probably time for some clothes that aren't looking so shabby . Winter clothes aren't usually so bad in fact, I really love sweaters and turtlenecks. I just picked up some sweaters last week that were 70% off because they want to make room on the racks for all of the ugly summer clothes.

Did you get a new phone and game? I often don't get the things I went to the store to purchase because I get distracted by other things.


----------



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

I am the same with books Murray, i would actually be embarrassed to say how much i spend on them and considering i never get around to reading them 

But books, well they are special and it's not something i ever regret. 

I love sweaters too (we call them jumpers) I got 2 yesterday and 2 cardigans 

I got the video game but not the phone. The salesman was a jerk.


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2010)

Too bad about the salesman, his loss though I guess.

I actually do read quite a bit. I need to have something to do when I am avoiding being productive and sick of staring off into space, LOL.
Recently I got a Kindle, which is pretty awesome. I resisted for the longest time because I really like to hold an actual book in my hands, but I have to say I do like it. Books are much cheaper to buy for it too.


----------



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think the salesman actually care, they don't work on commission. Hence they don't actually try to help you. I'll just buy what i want off the net.

I used to read a tonne but these days i am too restless and don't have the concentration. Just another thing depression has robbed from me :lol:

Oh yeah i have seen those Kindles on amazon. I'm not sure i want to replace it with a book. Books are just so precious. Cheap is good though


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2010)

I hear you about the concentration. I never claimed that I retained any of what I read. My mom and I joke that I can just read the same book over and over because it will seem new to me every time.:lol:

Books are very precious to me as well. We have just been kind of broke lately, with the economy, so we figured that we could save a ton of money by getting the Kindle. Of course, space is also a consideration. We have books stacked all over the place and are pretty much out of room. I have always loved books. I came across a picture from when I was a kid and there I was in front of the Christmas Tree with a stack of books piled up to my chin, and I was just beaming. No toys, just tons of books, it was great!


----------



## Domo (Mar 7, 2010)

:lol: Well you could just keep reading the same book over and over, that would save money!


----------



## Murray (Mar 7, 2010)

Very true! That would be a good way to save. I do often reread books after a period of time. The sad thing is that often, I am still surprised by whatever twist and turns the story takes.


----------



## Mari (Mar 8, 2010)

> The sad thing is that often, I am still surprised by whatever twist and turns the story takes.



or maybe that is an indication of a well written book/story. Just as an example 'Romeo and Juliet' - I can read that or watch the play again and again and yet still be totally involved and still cry again at the end. :sob: Mari


----------



## Jackie (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds if you had a good time!  I love shopping when its for clothes and treats. Your leather boots sound nice. I love a good pair of boots


----------



## Domo (Mar 8, 2010)

Yah it was fun. I counted up the receipts yesterday and it wasn't tooo bad. I didn't faint :lol:

I love my new boots and boots in general too. Just wish it was colder so i could wear them. I am wearing sandals today


----------



## Murray (Mar 8, 2010)

Good news that the total wasn't too bad.

Boots look very cool, but I haven't worn a pair in at least 20 years  

How cold does it get there? Are your winters fairly mild? It seems like our winter might be about over


----------



## Domo (Mar 8, 2010)

If you compare to Canada it's mild but i live in one of the colder states in Australia. Probably only drops to a few minus zero overnight (i talk in celsius btw). If you go into the mountains it snows a bit but i live in the city. Never been in snow.

So cold for my standards


----------



## Murray (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, none of us can compare our winters to Canadian winters. LOL 
Never been in snow? That is amazing. I have to say, I do get sick of the snow, but sometimes right after it falls, it is soooo pretty. Everything just looks so clean and new.


----------



## Domo (Mar 8, 2010)

:lol: Very true. 

Nope never been to snow. Well i might have when i was a kid but i don't remember. So i class that as never having been in snow 

That does sound nice. Everything here is extremely dry at the moment. Desperately need some decent rain to fill up the rivers. It's been spitting a bit over the weekend but nothing substantial.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 9, 2010)

Domo said:


> I love my new boots and boots in general too. Just wish it was colder so i could wear them. I am wearing sandals today


 
Your welcome to come and take my place here in the UK, its always cold, so you could wear your boots most of the time!


----------



## Domo (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha Could you handle the heat here in Australia?


----------

